# Track light load calc for T-24



## Tamas (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi
I have 20 feet of LED track light in a store, in Los Angeles.
Do I have to count 45va/ft for T-24, lighting load installed
the track light is movable and you can add more fixtures. you can also add incandescent heads

Thank you


----------

